# Creamy Potato Salad  Low Fat Recipe



## starrleicht (Dec 26, 2003)

This salad is a favored recipe to take to cookouts and pot-luck dinners. People love its rich, creamy taste-especially after they find out it's light. It's quick to make because there's not a lot of chopping. You can even mix the dressing ahead of time to have on hand; it'll keep for a week in the refrigerator. 

Ingredients:
Six medium-size round red potatoes
1/4 cup chopped green onions 
1 (2 ounce) jar diced pimiento, drained
1/2 cup nonfat mayonnaise 
1/4 cup plain low-fat yogurt 
1/4 cup low-fat sour cream
1 tablespoon sugar 
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
Green onion fan (optional) 

Directions:
Cut potatoes into 1/2-inch pieces; place in a medium saucepan. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil; cover, reduce heat, and simmer 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain and cool. Combine potato, chopped green onions, and pimiento in a large bowl; toss gently. 

Combine mayonnaise and next 9 ingredients; stir well. Add to potato mixture, tossing gently to coat. Cover and chill. Garnish with a green onion fan, if desired. 

Makes eight servings 

Nutrition information per serving (3/4 cup):
Calories: 88
Protein: 3.1g
Fat: 1.4g
Carbohydrate: 16.8g
Fiber: 1.6g
Cholesterol: 3mg
Sodium: 405mg 

Source: FitnessandFreebies.com Low Fat Recipes


----------

